# Song I can't find!



## Santo DiPiazza (May 9, 2006)

Someone please help!! I have looked all over the internet with no good hits!

When I was a kid, about 25 years ago, my aunt gave me a red vinyl 7" record of a classical piece. The name of the piece was "Music Box". I don't know the composer.
I know it was 4/4 time and it sounded contemporary/modern, maybe a little older. Does anyone know of any classical pieces simply titled Music Box from the contemporary/modern time period?


----------



## jack_in_cincinnati (Mar 11, 2006)

Dear Santo--

Was it a piano piece? It might be by Sergei Taneyev.

Jack in Cincinnati


----------

